# Walnut Delight



## JonLanier (Sep 13, 2013)

Walnut Bowl. 5.5” x 2.25” Thickness is less than 1/8” 
2 Coats of Clear blond shellac and some wax.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nicely done Jon  Thats a home run. I like that nice soft sheen too.
Scott


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## phinds (Sep 14, 2013)

Gorgeous. !


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

Just proves that plain 'ol walnut can be plain 'ol spectacular. Very nicely done.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 14, 2013)

Very pretty, and I love the form. Nice!


----------



## Ramo (Sep 14, 2013)

Gorgeous. I love the finish.


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks you guys. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice bowl, and nice job on the finish too.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 15, 2013)

How are you applying the shellac.....spraying?


The diameter compared to the height looks great!! Nice timber too!!







Scott (sausage biscuit and gravy....mmmmm) B


----------

